# 155 gallon tank



## spencer25 (Aug 29, 2008)

I just recived a 155 gallon tank and was wondering about socking options, I know i want an oscar or maybe multiple oscars. how many oscars would fit in this tank? also do oscars do ok with ornate birchirs and fire mouth cichlids?

thanks


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I think the Oscars would get a bit big for the firemouths, and they might get bullied.

I would put a trio of oscars in there, and just keep waaay up on those water changes.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

stingrays is what i would keep


----------

